# Breeders in PA



## Guest (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone have any preferred breeders in western PA ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I’m not sure what you are looking for. I did get my wgsl from Beth at Hollow Hills in PA. Luna takes everything and stride and is a all round great dog. Very biddeable, easily trained, super smart and great nose. A easy pup. She is great with my kids ,nephews etc and lives with many small animals. We are not doing any sports but we do practice our training skills and are out often hikes/trails, public beaches, walks, bike rides, errands etc. I brought her home at 12 weeks she will be three in August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Working line? Or show? What are your plans for the dog? Activity level?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I was just about to say Jax08 is the person to go to for breeders in PA...and she already posted. lol

I got a working line puppy from Warkonhaus in State College, PA. I absolutely love him. And, more importantly, he adores me. ?

He’s almost 2.5 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Working line? Or show? What are your plans for the dog? Activity level?


Family dog mostly, don't plan on showing. High activity, plan to train, run/walk daily, hiking, biking too!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Get a list going meet the dogs reach out to previous owners-Instagram is great for that or Facebook. Go to shows/sport events see what you like.


----------

